# Procedures



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

What should I do in the following situation

I need live rocks, but BWI's unit isn't ready yet

Should I... 

1) buy live rocks from fellow hobbists and keep them in a bucket full of salt water?

2) using tap water + prime + salt mix and keep the rocks in the tank?

3) just wait for the RO/DI unit to arrive and then proceed to buying live rocks?

4) other method?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

there is no point getting it earlier, its already cycled ...
.
leave Live rock as your last buy, get everything set up first.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

You can buy RO/DI water or just wait until yours comes in.
Patience my friend...


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Liverock needs to be kept in heated saltwater with waterflow.

So the bucket would work IF you found a great deal you dont want to pass up. If thats not the case, then just wait until you have things ready to go.

A 5 gallon bucket will fit about 30LBS of live rock...


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I want my unit as well!!! lol hurry up BWI


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kweli said:


> Liverock needs to be kept in heated saltwater with waterflow.
> 
> So the bucket would work IF you found a great deal you dont want to pass up. If thats not the case, then just wait until you have things ready to go.
> 
> A 5 gallon bucket will fit about 30LBS of live rock...


The powerhead is a maxijet 900, and is it ok with this amount of waterflow?

It's about 20lbs of live rocks @ $2.4 a pound


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> The powerhead is a maxijet 900, and is it ok with this amount of waterflow?
> 
> It's about 20lbs of live rocks @ $2.4 a pound


That's fine man...I would aim it down into the rocks more if you can.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> The powerhead is a maxijet 900, and is it ok with this amount of waterflow?
> 
> It's about 20lbs of live rocks @ $2.4 a pound


Do check it VERY carefully for pests.

that is the only case why someone would decide to sell their LR for less than half the price


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Ray said:


> Do check it VERY carefully for pests.
> 
> that is the only case why someone would decide to sell their LR for less than half the price


I got these rocks from harana

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17502

They are big and light weight!

The real thing looks WAY BETTER than the picture!


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> What should I do in the following situation
> 
> I need live rocks, but BWI's unit isn't ready yet
> 
> ...


Patience is the key... trust me listen to every word he says.... dont rush anything, take your time.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

aquanutt said:


> Patience is the key... trust me listen to every word he says.... dont rush anything, take your time.


yep,

everyone learns this in the end of the day,


----------

